# transferring fish from algae infested tank to new tank?



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

Black beard agae is nobody's friend... And iv solved its wrath with a mix of blackouts, bleach, and a lot of attention. But regardless. The beastly algae is still in one holding tank at least i can tell that its not totally gone yet, and i need to transfer a dozen fish from that tank to the new tank without cross contamination. I thought about soaking the fish in bleach for a few minutes then acclimating them to the new tank (kidding) no but really, how do i do this without the risk of hurting the fish or hurting the pristine algae free conditions? I dont want to stress them out as they are not the most robust and a transfer alone can be a bit rough on them... Any ideas? Thank you so much! Oh, also im concerned about the water as well. Transferring fish will also require the transfer of some algae laden water, if only a little, im still concerned about that aspect.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Drip acclimate them to the new tank water then net them out and introduce them.This how all new fish should be acclimated as you should never let anyone elses water touch your aquarium.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html


----------



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh yes, im very aware of the drip acclimation process, but the algae spores are what im afraid of transferring. Iv read stories of fish being transferred from one algae infested tank, and then contaminating the other tank that they are introduced into. Perhaps the spores were attached to the fishes natural slime coat or in its body- who knows...i just cant think of a way to make sure they are free of the BBA that is currently in their tank before giving them a new, algae free home.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

BBA doesn't attach to fish, I don't care what you've read in other places. No algae does that. You can even transfer the water because BBA is not in the water either. There is a free floating algae but if you don't have green water, you don't have to worry about it.

Any severe BBA issue I have ever had was taken care of by slightly dosing more than the label suggests with Excel. Takes about a week's worth of doing this and the BBA turns and orange like color and dies.

BBA is easily controlled by light and water changes. Sounds like you have too much of one and not enough of the other. However, it is nothing so bad as to put your fish what you are putting them through.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This almost made me wonder if I got less than I could have?Hitchikers with fish?I'd love to get a plant with my fish!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> This almost made me wonder if I got less than I could have?Hitchikers with fish?I'd love to get a plant with my fish!


----------



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

Haha yeah if you would like some awesome BBA, im the one to hook you up! Well, until the excel gets delivered on Tuesday..Act fast! This offer wont last!


----------



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh and thanks for that jr, I can sigh a breath of relief and get those pampered fish in their delux condo iv finished for them. If only they knew the trouble we go threw to keep them happy, healthy, vigorous and, well, not allowing them to eat their young...


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> This almost made me wonder if I got less than I could have?Hitchikers with fish?I'd love to get a plant with my fish!


Slap yourself on the forehead and say to yourself: "You should of had a V-8!" *r2


----------



## Claneb94 (26 d ago)

jrman83 said:


> BBA doesn't attach to fish, I don't care what you've read in other places. No algae does that. You can even transfer the water because BBA is not in the water either. There is a free floating algae but if you don't have green water, you don't have to worry about it.
> 
> Any severe BBA issue I have ever had was taken care of by slightly dosing more than the label suggests with Excel. Takes about a week's worth of doing this and the BBA turns and orange like color and dies.
> 
> BBA is easily controlled by light and water changes. Sounds like you have too much of one and not enough of the other. However, it is nothing so bad as to put your fish what you are putting them through.


I have the green water! How to I ensure transfer of fish to new tank won’t bring that with the fish!?!


----------

